# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Question

## pyrocanthus

We haven't seen much of Nate lately, has the actor who plays him left?

----------


## Perdita

> We haven't seen much of Nate lately, has the actor who plays him left?


The actor has taken a break from Neighbours to take part in a play ... will be back on screen in April  :Smile:

----------

pyrocanthus (07-03-2016)

----------


## pyrocanthus

That's nice, Nate is just one of the neighbours characters I like along with Karl and Susan!!! I hope to retire to Australia in a few years time and take a holiday there sometime.

----------

Perdita (07-03-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> That's nice, Nate is just one of the neighbours characters I like along with Karl and Susan!!! I hope to retire to Australia in a few years time and take a holiday there sometime.


I hope it all works out for you .. where are  you thinking of retiring to in Australia?

----------


## pyrocanthus

Melbourne is my favoured area, I would ideally like to have ( by the time I retire)  a sheltered housing flat/bungalow in a quiet suburb.

----------


## Perdita

> Melbourne is my favoured area, I would ideally like to have ( by the time I retire)  a sheltered housing flat/bungalow in a quiet suburb.


A year ago I was in Melbourne, Moonee Ponds,  as my son lives there. I loved it there but after a trip to Sydney I have fallen in love with that city and if I could live in Australia, I would want to live there   :Big Grin:

----------


## ashleykate

Hay guy 
Does anyone know if jack finds out that he is the father to Paige baby

----------


## ashleykate

Hay guy 
Does anyone know if jack finds out that he is the father to Paige baby

----------

